# New member



## Jasonpl (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi . I an new to this forum as I am trying to find any crew who may have known my late father in law.
Anyone remember Andrew Stark from bannockburn near Stirling.
He was with Ben line in the 60's and early 70's travelling to Hong Kong and other areas. He was the head electrical engineer.
He sadly drowned in a fishing accident in he 70's.
Just interested if anyone can remember anything about him or his ship or career. I know it's a long shot. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the site Jasonpl. I hope there will be someone to help with your enquiry, it would help if you could name any of the ships he was on and possibly the dates.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *Jasonpl* and welcome to* SN*, names of ships will help. Bon voyage.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

Jasonpl,

On behalf of the SN Moderators, a warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey.
You will thoroughly enjoy the SN experience and hopefully someone will be able to help with your query - in the meantime, feel free to have a good look around. (Thumb)


----------



## Jasonpl (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi thanks for the response. I am lead too believe if I have this right two ships are maybe Ben rinnes. Ben cleuch and posiblly Ben gloe for a third. This would be around 1963-74 . He was a chief electrical engineer about to be made superintendent .sailed from leith and 
To Hong Kong and others. Andrew stark. Would have been late twenties early thirties. Thanks again


----------

